
Show HN: Create beautiful mockups and graphics for your app in a few clicks - georyb
https://previewed.app/
======
abhishektwr
Pricing is quite tricky. Gave a try without knowing that with free plan you
can download only 3 times. Otherwise output looks great.

------
tylerscott
As someone who just had to generate these for the first time ever, I was
surprised and disappointed at the current products available. I'll definitely
give this a try. It looks fantastic!

~~~
georyb
Thanks Tyler! Do get in touch if you have specific feature requests. It's
always interesting to hear our people who are very critical.

------
wbnns
Congrats on the launch! This looks nice and super-helpful.

~~~
georyb
Thank you for your kind comment!

------
rudasn
Hey. Just FYI, it looks like the website doesn't work with JS disabled.

~~~
georyb
Hi. There is just no way to manipulate images without JS, with pure html/css.
Even if we wanted to. Although, I wouldn't be surprised if someone does it.

------
catchmeifyoucan
Any plans for desktop apps?

~~~
georyb
What do you mean by desktop apps? To include desktop apps in our mockup
examples? Or to create a stand-alone application for Mac/Windows? If you show
us examples of what you mean, it would certainly appear on our todo list.

